# Starter supplier



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Do you have a starter shop in your area. I'm luck in that a friend of mine owns a starter shop. He can usually fix me up for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Do you have a starter shop in your area. I'm luck in that a friend of mine owns a starter shop. He can usually fix me up for a fraction of the cost.


50 50 on reviews so no


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

DB Electrical - Marine Starters for Outboard Motors | DB Electrical
paid 1/2 of Yamaha's price for tilt/trim motor


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Many dealers keep a stick of older motors on hand and scavenge them for parts when a new part isn’t available (or when it will be a while before they have it in hand). You might check the parts department of nearby Evinrude (or former Evinrude) dealers for that starter…. In my experience Evinrude starters have a pretty good life span…
Since I’ve run nothing but Johnson or Evinrude starting in 1974 - and the only thing I’ve never broken is one of their starters… By the way you may find that starters for Johnson motors have the same parts number as for the same size Evinrude…
Good luck, aren’t boats fun?


----------

